# EGD w/banding of esophageal nodule-43244?



## bridgettemartin (May 23, 2012)

Physician performed an EGD with the intent of doing an EMR of an esophageal nodule.  The patient has a hx of esophageal cancer, S/P EMR x2, with  recent Barrx/Halo ablation.  
The nodule and surrounding areas were too inflammed to safely do the EMR, so he used a band ligator and applied a band to the nodule in the hopes it would "slough off" over time.  The descriptor for 43244 specifically states banding of varices.  I have never encountered this, and don't know if 43244 can be used or if I need to go with an unlisted.  Thoughts?


----------



## bdombkowski (Jun 5, 2013)

*EGD w/ Banding 43244 for nodule not varies*

Did you ever receive a reply to your question?  I have the same issue and think my only option is unlisted procedure

Brenda


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jun 5, 2013)

I never did get any thoughts from anyone on this subject.  If my memory serves me, I ended up using an unlisted.


----------

